# Beruf: Webdesigner



## DjMG (29. März 2005)

Einen schönen guten Morgen an alle ! 


Mich hätte einmal interessiert, wie man denn zum Beruf Webdesigner kommt. 

Welche Voraussetzungen und Erkenntnisse muss man mitbringen ? 
Was verdient man als angehender oder schon fleißig tätiger Webdesigner ? 
Welche Sparten kann man einschlagen - selbstständig oder angestellt ? 
Wie sieht's in der Zukunft aus ? Ist der Markt gesättigt. 
Was darf eine gute Homepage kosten und auf welchen Programmen 
sollte man aufbauen ? 


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, und vielleicht entwickelt sich durch 
diesen Thread eine schöne Diskussion  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
DjMG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Ich geh mal auf folgende Fragen ein:
1. Welche Voraussetzungen und Erkenntnisse muss man mitbringen ?
2. Wie sieht's in der Zukunft aus ? Ist der Markt gesättigt.
3. Was darf eine gute Homepage kosten und auf welchen Programmen sollte man aufbauen ? 

1. Du solltest HTML koennen, am besten natuerlich W3C-Konform. Besser noch XHTML. Eine Serverseitige Programmiersprache ist natuerlich auch zu empfehlen. Denn die Zukunft ist dynamisch.  Ich bin da Freund von PHP.
2. Soweit ich hier gehoert habe uebermaessig.
3. Was sie kosten darf kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber die Frage nach den Programmen ist irgendwie interessant. Du solltest die Programme nehmen mit denen Du zurecht kommst. Wenn ich mal unter Windows was HTML oder PHP mache, dann nehm ich dafuer notepad.exe. Unter Linux hab ich halt den Bluefish. Das Ergebnis ist nicht von der Software abhaengig, sondern von Deinem Koennen. Weiterhin solltest Du, meiner Meinung nach, auf Programme verzichten die Clientseitig irgendwas fordern. Ich spreche hier hauptsaechlich von Flash, was meiner Meinung nach die unsinnigste Webspielerei ist die es gibt.


----------



## kurtparis (29. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiterhin solltest Du, meiner Meinung nach, auf Programme verzichten die Clientseitig irgendwas fordern. Ich spreche hier hauptsaechlich von Flash, was meiner Meinung nach die unsinnigste Webspielerei ist die es gibt.


Bei allem Respekt, man merkt das du kein Webdesigner bist. Wenn du heute als Webdesigner arbeiten willst und keine Ahnung von Flash hasst wirst du ziehmlich sicher sein beim Arbeitsamt zu landen.
Ansonsten ist Webdesigner ein nicht 100% definierter Beruf.
Normalerweise werden ausgeprägte kenntnisse in sachen Graphik voraussgesetz. Reine HTML/PHP spezialisten nennt man eher "Integrateure HTML/PHP".
In der Praxis gibt es zwar einige die ausschlieslich "von Hand" programmieren allerdings kann meiner Meinug nach z.B."Dreamweaver" zu einer höheren produktivität verhelfen.DW wird im übrigen in 95% aller Webagencys benutzt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Naja, ich programmiere Websites. Zwar nicht beruflich, aber dafuer mit sauberem Code und ohne unnoetige Spielereien.
Weiterhin bin ich ja Linux-User, was mich dazu tendieren laesst mehr von Hand zu machen als die meisten anderen User.
Ich bin wirklich der Meinung, dass es nichts ueberfluessigeres als Flash gibt, vielleicht von Pickeln am ... mal abgesehen. Was soll das? Ewige Ladezeiten und 5-minuetige Preloader, damit ich irgendwelche lustigen bunten Dinger anklicken kann.
Wenn ich auf lustige, bunte Dinger klicken wollte wuerde ich mir WinXP installieren.
Eine Website hat hauptsaechlich erstmal zu funktionieren, danach kommt die Optik.

Du hast Recht, ich bin kein Webdesigner, aber ich hab ein paar Jahre Programmiererfahrung (div. Sprachen) und bin mittlerweile eher in Richtung Netzwerksecurity. Nur mal um meinen Background bekannt zu geben.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. März 2005)

Sorry, kurtparis, aber was du da schreibst, ist absoluter Müll. Falls du mal die Vision von Tim Berners-Lee gelesen hast (mal vorausgesetzt, du kennst ihn, wessen ich mir nicht so sicher bin), dann würdest du merken, dass Flash dem absolut entgegengesetzt ist und vollkommen kontraproduktiv den Gedanken eines WWWs, das für alle offen ist, entgegenwirkt.

Desweiteren kann ich auch keineswegs die Tatsache, mit Dreamweaver könne man produktiver arbeiten, einfach so stehen lassen. Sicherlich ist Dreamweaver mit Abstand der beste derzeit verfügbare WYSIWYG-Editor, aber es handelt sich immer noch nur um ein Programm, und dieses Programm ist nunmal bei weitem nicht so leistungsfähig wie ein guter HTML-Coder.

Ok, back2topic:

Ich hätte auch gleich noch ein paar Fragen.

Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Webdesigner, Web Developer und Web Publisher? Ich stehe da immer vor einer grossen, unüberwindbaren Mauer. 

Kann man lediglich mit PHP-, HTML- und CSS-Kenntnissen überhaupt einen "vernünftigen" Beruf ausüben? Sprich, gibt es Jobs, bei denen man genau dies tut, bei denen man von irgendwelchen Photoshop-Profis ein Layout vorgesetzt bekommt und dieses dann umsetzen muss? Oder arbeitet jeder in dieser Branche automatisch in allen Bereichen?


----------



## kurtparis (29. März 2005)

Ob man als Webdesigner PHP,  HTML- und CSS können muss oder als Web Developer Photoshop, Illustrator und Flash, hängt hauptsächlich davon ab wo und für wen du arbeitest. Es gibt kleine Webagencys und Firmen wo 1 Person sozusagen alles macht und grosse wo man strikt zwischen Creation und integration trennt. Persönlich halte ich es für ziehmlich schwierig beides zu vereinen. 
Zu DW muss ich noch anmerken, dass es mir vorgekommen ist Websites die nicht von mir wären abändern zu müssen und da zeigt sich der vorteil von WYSISWG. Da es 100 möglichkeiten gibt eine Seite zu programmieren ist es in der Regel produktiver sich einer Seite mittels WYSISWG preview zurecht zu finden als stundenlang zu versuchen die Codierung die jemand anderes gemacht hat zu verstehen.
Zu Flash:
Es gibt natürlich 1000 von verschiedene Arten von Sites. Wenn man allerdings Webdesigner als Beruf ausüben ( und davon leben) will wird man allerdings meistens an "komerziellen" Websites für Firmen arbeiten und schon deshalb wird die optische gestaltung wesentlich wichtiger als bei einer Site für einen Sportverein. Schau dir mal die Sites von z.B. Autoherstellern oder Club Med an die selten ohne Flash auskommen..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Es wuerde aber auch alles ohne gehen. Ich find halt, dass es unnoetiger Schnickschnack ist. Der Sinn ist absolut fraglich. Natuerlich, Leute die mir was verkaufen wollen koennen damit richtige kleine Werbefilmchen wie im Fernsehen zeigen. Aber wenn ich auf die Website von Porsche geh will ich Informationen ueber die Autos oder die Firma und keinen 20-minuetigen Flash-Film ueber die neueste Kreation. Es kommt, denk ich, auch auf die Website an. Ich glaube auf der Seite eines Anwaltes wuerde ein mit Flash animierter Gerichtssaal nicht unbedingt Zuspruch finden, selbst wenn es thematisch passt.


----------



## webfreak (29. März 2005)

Bei professionellen Websites, wie z.B. die angesprochen Auto-Hersteller geht es nicht nur darum was der "Kunde" finden will, sondern darum was der Hersteller vermitteln will. Und dieser will vermitteln warum seine Autos besser und schöner sind als andere. 

Und wie macht man das? Indem man sein produkt von der besten Seite zeigt, animiert, vor schönen hintergründen usw.. -> Flash! 

Genau deshalb muss ein Webmaster / eine Agentur Flash beherrschen  Ganz einfach!


----------



## kurtparis (29. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es wuerde aber auch alles ohne gehen. Ich find halt, dass es unnoetiger Schnickschnack ist. Der Sinn ist absolut fraglich. Natuerlich, Leute die mir was verkaufen wollen koennen damit richtige kleine Werbefilmchen wie im Fernsehen zeigen. Aber wenn ich auf die Website von Porsche geh will ich Informationen ueber die Autos oder die Firma und keinen 20-minuetigen Flash-Film ueber die neueste Kreation. Es kommt, denk ich, auch auf die Website an.


Genau dass ist das interessante am Web. Man kann auf der gleichen Site für alle etwas zur auswahl anbieten. Für technik-Fraeks wie dich, reine technische fakts und für Design-Freaks hübsche Flash-Filme wo ist dass Problem ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Dass der Technik-Freak in der Regel erstmal von einem 30-minuetigen Full-Feature-Flash-Intro erschlagen wird bevor man dann:
a) den viel zu kleinen und viel zu gut versteckten Skip-Button gefunden hat
b) mal weiter kommt


----------



## webfreak (29. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass der Technik-Freak in der Regel erstmal von einem 30-minuetigen Full-Feature-Flash-Intro erschlagen wird bevor man dann:
> a) den viel zu kleinen und viel zu gut versteckten Skip-Button gefunden hat
> b) mal weiter kommt



Oh, ja, das kenn und hass ich! Was ist der Sinn eines Intros?

1. Zeigen dass man viel Geld für nen guten Webdesigner hat
2. Den Besucher daran zu hindern die Seite gleich wieder zu verlassen weil er seine Informationen gefunden hat
3. Einen tollen Eindruck hinterlassen, was aber mit einer klar strukturierten Seite mit schnellem und direkten Zugriff auf den Content besser gemacht hätte

-> Intros sind ziemlich überflüssig und eine der dümmsten Erfindungen seit es Falsh gibt, oder kann mir jemand denn Sinn erklären?


----------



## Basileus (29. März 2005)

Hm, 

also, um als seit 1997 selbständiger WebDesigner mal meinen Senf hinzu zu geben :

*Voraussetzungen:*
- Wenn du Französisch kannst, kannst du dir im Bistro in Paris was zu essen bestellen, aber ob du den Job als Fremdsprachenkorrespondent für den Spiegel bekommst, ist fraglich.
Damit will ich sagen: HTML zu können (und am besten alle Dialekte) ist sicher die Voraussetzung Nummer 1, aber das ist längst nicht alles. Du musst verstehen, was Werbung ist, du musst in der Lage sein, deinen Kunden Erfolge zu verschaffen, die sich auf deine Arbeit zurückführen lassen. Eine schöne Webseite ist eine Sache, Marketing eine ganz andere - was nützt die beste Webseite, wenn sie niemand besucht ?
Voraussetzung Nummer 2 ist also sicherlich Marketing, angefangen bei 'wie optimiere ich meine Page für Suchmaschinen' über wo schalte ich Anzeigen für welche Kunden bis hin zu wie beweise ich meinem Kunden, wie hoch der Anteil meiner Arbeit an seinem Erfolg ist.
Voraussetzung Nummer 3 ist eine ganz andere: Allgemeinbildung, sprachliche Ausdrucksfähigkeit, journalistischer Ethos und überhaupt Denkbefähigung. Mit Technik und sauberem HTML Code allein macht man keine Webseite, es sind die Inhalte die zählen, und diese Inhalte musst du verstehen, wenn du sie gut darstellen willst. DU musst den Kunden und sein Business verstehen, aber gleichzeitig eine Distanz dazu wahren, die der Kunde schon lange nicht mehr hat - das ist harte Arbeit, die Selbstbewusstsein erfordert, die aber unabdingbar im Business ist.
Voraussetzung Nummer 4 ist lebenslanges lernen: immer dranbleiben, jede Entwicklung überprüfen und in die eigene Technik integrieren, immer mehr Sprachen können als die anderen, und vor allem: keine Ideologie , damit sieht man nämlich schnell alt aus.

*Geld:*
Die billigsten mit CMSsen hergestellten Webseiten im Umfang bis 15 Seiten sind heute ab 150€ von unverantwortlichen Preisdumpern zu bekommen, Agenturpreise mit ein bisschen Gestaltung ab 500€, gute Leute rühren unter 800€ für ein Projekt nicht mal den kleinen Finger, und richtig grosse Projekte inklusive Marketing kommen AB 5000€. 
Der Markt in Deutschland leidet unter den vielen Idioten, die sich für nichts bis wenig an Agenturen anbiedern und Coding und Gestaltung in der irrigen Hoffnung auf Festanstellung für lau machen. Man muss sich erst einmal einen Namen machen, um sich von diesem Sauhaufen abzugrenzen. 
Soll heissen selbständig und als Freelance mit gesunden Honorarvorstellungen kommt man besser über die Runden als als ewiger Praktikant. 
Der Markt ist noch lange nicht gesättigt, da durchschnittliche Seiten vielleicht 2 Jahre halten, und dann der Redesign kommt, und noch lange nicht alle Leute  / Firmen eine Page haben.

*W3C / Flash / Techniken:*
Das W3C ist wichtig, die einzige Rettung gegen Ambitionen wie die von Microsoft und mithin ein wichtiges Qualitätssicherungsinstrument für die erste weltweite Branche. Soll heissen: Validiere deinen Code oder lass dich auslachen.
Eine gute  Möglichkeit, einem Konkurrenten den Kunden auszuspannen besteht darin, diesem den Fehlerreport des Validators zu zeigen, und das wird auch so bleiben.
_@reptiler, Silent Warrior_: Sorry Jungs: Null Punkte, abgesehen von dem Argument das der Markt nun mal Flash fordert, und das man mit Flash mehr verdienen kann als mit html - wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen, und keine Bücher schreiben. Was ist ein Browser anderes als eine clientseitige Voraussetzung ? , was anderes als ein nichtproprietärer HTML Player? SWF ist ein offenes freies Format, und mitnichten das Ende des barrierefreien Webs. Niemand zwingt euch Flash einzusetzen oder anzusehen, aber wer so ideologisch an die Sache herangeht, dem prophezeie ich aus vielfacher Erfahrung ein klägliches Scheitern.
Wer heute komplette Seiten mit notepad macht, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Sicherlich musst du es prinzipiell können, das gehört zum Handwerk, aber am Markt zählt Produktivität, und die lässt sich mit Notepad nicht erreichen.

B


----------



## Basileus (29. März 2005)

Nachtrag:

Wer meint, Flash sei nur für Intros gut, der hat noch nicht viel gesehen. Wer meint Flash mit schlechten Umsetzungen gleichsetzen zu müssen, dem sei empfohlen, die schlechteste HTML Seite die er kennt mit der schlechtesten Flash Seite zu vergleichen.
Beispiel: Spiegel.de, Arschkonservativ in der sonstigen Technik haben sie dennoch für die Darstellung der Wahlergebnisse Flash Module - warum wohl ?
Zeig mir mal einen der interaktiv, topaktuell die Wahlergebnisse und Sitzverteilungen graphisch wunderschön und eingängig umsetzt, ohne Flash einzusetzen, es geht einfach nicht, und damit sind wir bei der Zukunft von Flash und auch des Webs - nämlich der Applikation, 

Durchsage Ende

B


----------



## webfreak (29. März 2005)

Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Wer meint, Flash sei nur für Intros gut, der hat noch nicht viel gesehen. Wer meint Flash mit schlechten Umsetzungen gleichsetzen zu müssen, dem sei empfohlen, die schlechteste HTML Seite die er kennt mit der schlechtesten Flash Seite zu vergleichen.
> Beispiel: Spiegel.de Arschkonservativ in der sonstigen Technik haben sie dennoch für die Darstellung der Wahlergebnisse Flash Module - warum wohl ?
> ...



Jepp, hier gebe ich dir recht! Kleine, (sehr) schnell geladene Flasch Applikationen mit interaktivität sind ok! Wenn sie mit HTML schlechter umzusetzten gewesen wären. Aber Intros sind sinnlos, dabei bleibe ich, aber ich denke da könntest du mir zustimmen (wenn ich dich richtig versteh). 
Besonders gut lässt sich Flash auch zur erläuterung Technischer Vorgänge oder Ähnlichem einsetzten.


----------



## BSA (29. März 2005)

Kurzes Statement:

Basileus, der Text hat gefruchtet, alles auf den Punkt gemacht, sehr gut. Deine Meinung Teile ich ebenfalls. Wunderbar!

Gruß


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. März 2005)

Basileus. Applaus. Definitiv ein Statement das man ohne Zusätze stehen lassen kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen, und keine Bücher schreiben.


Ich hoffe, dass Du das nicht wirklich ernst meinst, denn die Aussage ist wirklich krank. Du solltest mal darueber nachdenken, dass auch das Internet mal Vision war. Und die Leute sind nicht zum Arzt gegangen, sondern haben an ihrer Vision gearbeitet.



			
				Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist ein Browser anderes als eine clientseitige Voraussetzung ? , was anderes als ein nichtproprietärer HTML Player? SWF ist ein offenes freies Format, und mitnichten das Ende des barrierefreien Webs. Niemand zwingt euch Flash einzusetzen oder anzusehen, aber wer so ideologisch an die Sache herangeht, dem prophezeie ich aus vielfacher Erfahrung ein klägliches Scheitern.


Ich werde dann gezwungen Flash zu nutzen wenn eine Website komplett in Flash gebastelt wurde, was ja, unbestreitbar, auch vorkommt. Z.B. kann ich auf doom3.com ohne Flash zwar das Update runterladen, aber auf die eigentliche Seite komme ich nicht.



			
				Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer heute komplette Seiten mit notepad macht, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Sicherlich musst du es prinzipiell können, das gehört zum Handwerk, aber am Markt zählt Produktivität, und die lässt sich mit Notepad nicht erreichen.


Warum ist demjenigen nicht zu helfen? Natuerlich fehlt die zur Vermarktung notwendige Produktivitaet, aber bei ordentlicher Arbeit bekommt man die gleiche Qualitaet, und wenn man nicht mit Adler-Such-System tippt, dann geht das sogar recht fix.
Ich nutz ja den Bluefish, und unter Windows das notepad, und der Bluefish ist ein feines Tool. Hat eine Menge gute Funktionen, z.B. das automatische Schliessen von Tags, eine integrierte PHP-Hilfe und noch einiges mehr. Das reicht mir vollkommen aus.
Und damit kann ich alles basteln was ich will. Natuerlich ist es schwieriger den Code zu verstehen als sich die Seite im WYSIWIG-Editor anzusehen, es erfordert einfach mehr Verstaendnis fuer die Sprache und auch ein gutes Vorstellungsvermoegen.
Jedoch weiss ich auch nicht was der Dreamweaver dazu sagt wenn ich ihm ein 250 Zeilen langes PHP-Script auf's Auge druecke welches basierend auf den Auswertungen im Script 2 oder 3 verschiedene Ansichten hat.

Ich bleib dabei, ich tipp meine Seiten selbst, und nutze weder JavaScript noch Flash.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch weiss ich auch nicht was der Dreamweaver dazu sagt wenn ich ihm ein 250 Zeilen langes PHP-Script auf's Auge druecke welches basierend auf den Auswertungen im Script 2 oder 3 verschiedene Ansichten hat.



Was soll Dreamweaver denn dazu sagen, deiner Meinung nach?
Soll es dir einen Alert werfen, dass du ihm doch bitte einfach nur in den Settings den Weg
zu deinem PHP-Interpreter weisen sollst? Oder soll es dir das Ergebnis einfach nur anzeigen,
weil du die Bedienungsanleitung schon gelesen hast und für deine Site bereits den lokalen
Testserver eingerichtet hast oder sogar die Zugangsdaten zum Webserver schon eingetragen
hast? 

Und zum Thema Produktivität und Vermarktung fällt mir persönlich nur ein, dass reines
HTML-Schreiben mittlerweile nicht mehr hochpreisig abrechenbar ist. Zeit ist Geld.
Angesichts dessen würde ich nicht wissen wollen, auf was für einen effektiven Stundenlohn
ein lustiger "nur Texteditor Nutzer" kommen würde, wenn er eine Webseite mit mehr als
10 Einzelseiten machen soll. Nenee, dann doch lieber Dreamweaver oder Vergleichbare
und diese dann so professionell nutzen, wie es die Software auch möglich macht mit all
ihren Features.

Zum Thema Flash:
Da kann ich meinen Senf schnell auf die Stulle schmieren. Wer heute mit Medien zu tun
hat (und das Internet ist ja unbestritten eines der wichtigsten Medien geworden), der sollte
sich mal Gedanken darüber machen, wie erfolgversprechend der so oft gepredigte HTML-
oder gar XHTML-Purismus wirklich ist. Alle Welt will Spiele, Videos, Musik usw.
Reines HTML ist für viele Dinge einfach viel zu dröge, viel zu konservativ.
Wie sagte mal ein schlaues Kerlchen so treffend? Das Einzige, was HTML an Interaktivität
zu bieten hat ist das Link-Tag <a>
Nicht wirklich viel, gell? 

In diesem Sinne
Martin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll Dreamweaver denn dazu sagen, deiner Meinung nach?
> Soll es dir einen Alert werfen, dass du ihm doch bitte einfach nur in den Settings den Weg
> zu deinem PHP-Interpreter weisen sollst? Oder soll es dir das Ergebnis einfach nur anzeigen,
> weil du die Bedienungsanleitung schon gelesen hast und für deine Site bereits den lokalen
> ...


Keine Ahnung. Ich nutz den Dreamweaver ja nicht, darum hab ich keine Ahnung was der davon halten wuerde und was optisch dabei rumkaeme.
Wuerde mich aber durchaus mal interessieren das zu sehen.

Und Flashfilmchen sind auch nicht sonderlich interaktiv, vom Skip-Button mal abgesehen.
Oder?
Ich hab ja zuvor schon gesagt, dass ich kein Webdesigner bin, also meine Websites nicht verkaufe. Dementsprechend ist es schnuppe wie lang ich dafuer brauche. Und ich denke ich war mit meiner Website schon recht schnell. Ich haette zwar beim optischen Zeit gespart, aber ich denke auch Dreamweaver und aehnliche Tools koennen es mir nicht abnehmen den ganzen PHP-Quatsch zu schreiben.
Da sich meine Website hauptsaechlich mit Linux beschaeftigen wird ist sie dem Thema entsprechend entworfen: Sie funktioniert.
Wenn ich eine Website ueber Windows gemacht haette, dann haette ich was lustiges buntes gemacht was andauernd Probleme hat.

Nachtrag: Nachdem ich mir grad mal die Demo vom Dreamweaver installiert hab muss ich sagen, dass die Darstellung der erwaehnten PHP-Scripts irgendwie ziemlich duerftig ist. Dann doch lieber Bluefish. Naja, ich denk mal wenn ich die Ansicht von Dreamweaver auf Coding stell, dann geht's damit ja auch. Aber dann kann ich auch gleich notepad.exe nehmen.


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab ja zuvor schon gesagt, dass ich kein Webdesigner bin, also meine Websites nicht verkaufe.


Genau da ist das Problem, das Thema war ja, "Beruf: Webdesigner", und nicht "Hobby Webdesigner".
Und wenn du meinst das in Flash Sites die einzige interaktivität aus dem Skip-bottom besteht liegt das sicher daran dass du dir seit Jahren keine Flash-Site mehr angeschaut hast !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Das ist richtig. Da ich mich hauptsaechlich auf Linux-Seiten rumtreibe stosse ich nicht wirklich oft auf Flash.
Die einzige Flashseite die ich schonmal aufsuche ist die bereits erwaehnte Website zu Doom3.
Ich find das ja auch ganz nett gemacht, aber es dauert mir einfach zu lange wenn jedes mal wenn ich auf einen Menuepunkt klicke erstmal das ganze Menue animationstechnisch umgebaut wird.

Ansonsten, kde.org, kernel.org, freshmeat.net, sourceforge.net, und so weiter sind alle ziemlich Flashfrei.


----------



## shooin (30. März 2005)

hey reptiler, du solltest vielleicht noch mal über den begriff  "design" welcher in dem wort Webdesigner steckt nachdenken.. funktionalität ist wichtig aber ohne das entsprechende aussehen nicht viel wert..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Das kommt auf die Zielgruppe an.
Und wirf mir nicht vor ich wuerde nicht nachdenken.


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

Verstehe nicht was die Tatsache dass du Linux benutzt damit zu tun hat das dir keine Flash-Sites begegnen. (Ich selber benutze im übrigen Mac ist ja auch ein "Unix" und nicht Windows).
Flash ist nebenbei gesagt ansich eher "leichter" als HTML (mit Bildern) Das einige Flash Animationen es auf mehere hundert kb bringen liegt daran dass sie viel mehr Photos u.ä beinhalten. 
Und was die download Geschwindigkeit betrifft muss ich dir sagen, dass ich seitdem ich 1Mbps Breitband-Internet habe feststellen musste das manche "schwere" Flashanimationen schneller da sind als manch andere banale PHP-Seiten (mag an überlasteten Servern liegen)


----------



## shooin (30. März 2005)

...aber welche zielgruppe möchtest du den bedienen? wollte dir nicht vorwerfen nicht nachzudenken, jedoch heißt es in diesem artikel nun mal "webdesigner" und als "designer" sollte man doch schon etwas über die reine funktionalität hinaus gestalten..
Letzendlich geht es doch darum die mittel die man zur verfügung hat auch zu nutzen, du würdest z.B. ein magazin ja auch nicht in SW drucken nur weil man dann den text besser lesen kann weil die bunten bilder nicht mehr ablenken.. oder?


----------



## NoGFX (30. März 2005)

Mal was zum Thema Flash
Flash hat absolut nichts mit langen Ladezeiten zu tun, klar gibt es auch Seiten die es mit Flash und Effekten übetreiben, sowas finde ich auch verdammt nervig, alleine deswegen weile diese meist verdammt schlecht aussehen, bei solchen Seiten, ob es für mich wichtig ist oder nicht, bin ich selten länger als 1-2Minuten weil es mich einfach nervt da Jahre lang zu warten bis irgendwelche Seiten aufgebaut sind oder man nen extra Studium brauch um sich da zurecht zu finden.

Damit meine ich das Flash meiner Meinung nach etwas tolles ist, das Seiten in jeder hinsicht interessanter machen kann solange man es nicht total übertreibt.
Ein paar kleine ActionScripts können tolle Effekte bringen, die Ladezeiten gering halten ohne das alles übertrieben wirkt.

Mal abgesehen davon das man die Ladezeiten von Flash wohl auch mit denen "normaler" Seiten zu vergleichen ist. Es müssen die gleichen Bilder geladen werde etc. der einzige unterschied sind ein paar Objekte die das ganze ein paar KB größer macht.

Der Vorteil an Flash ist dann auch wieder das man alles aufeinmal hat, das man nicht auf einen Link klickt und diese Seite wieder geladen werden muss, sondern sie ist gleich verfügbar, und eine Animation die ca. 1 Sekunde dauert um den Inhalt einzublenden kann dann wohl auch noch jeder verkraften oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe nicht was die Tatsache dass du Linux benutzt damit zu tun hat das dir keine Flash-Sites begegnen. (Ich selber benutze im übrigen Mac ist ja auch ein "Unix" und nicht Windows).


Das liegt dann wohl an der Auswahl an Websites die Du besuchst und die ich besuche.
Ich treibe mich hauptsaechlich auf den Seiten der Programmierer von OpenSource-Software rum, und dort trifft man eben selten auf Flash. Schau Dir mal die von mir genannten Seiten und guck mal ob Du Flash findest. 



			
				kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Flash ist nebenbei gesagt ansich eher "leichter" als HTML (mit Bildern) Das einige Flash Animationen es auf mehere hundert kb bringen liegt daran dass sie viel mehr Photos u.ä beinhalten.
> Und was die download Geschwindigkeit betrifft muss ich dir sagen, dass ich seitdem ich 1Mbps Breitband-Internet habe feststellen musste das manche "schwere" Flashanimationen schneller da sind als manch andere banale PHP-Seiten (mag an überlasteten Servern liegen)


Naja, das mit den Ladezeiten war vielleicht etwas uebertrieben. Die koennen mir in der Regel auch egal sein, hab 6MBit/s. Ich find halt es ist nicht immer angebracht solche Spielereien zu nutzen.
Bei Spielen find ich's ja okay, auch auf der Website der Mayday und Nature One find ich's noch im Rahmen, aber wenn hier Meinungen in die Richtung tendieren, dass eine Seite ohne Flash Muell ist (hat keiner gesagt, kam aber durchaus so rueber) dann ist das einfach uebertrieben.

Natuerlich ist Flash leichter, aber wer sagt, dass ich es leicht will. Ich hab's schon immer lieber kompliziert gehabt. Ja, ich kompilierer auch KDE!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

shooin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...aber welche zielgruppe möchtest du den bedienen? wollte dir nicht vorwerfen nicht nachzudenken, jedoch heißt es in diesem artikel nun mal "webdesigner" und als "designer" sollte man doch schon etwas über die reine funktionalität hinaus gestalten..
> Letzendlich geht es doch darum die mittel die man zur verfügung hat auch zu nutzen, du würdest z.B. ein magazin ja auch nicht in SW drucken nur weil man dann den text besser lesen kann weil die bunten bilder nicht mehr ablenken.. oder?



Ich moechte mit meiner Website die Zielgruppe der Linux-User bedienen, und, siehe mein letztes Post, auf den entsprechenden Websites findest Du eben so gut wie nie Flash.
Okay, ich hab vielleicht etwas hart reagiert, aber das ist im Moment auch ein wenig ein "alle gegen einen Diskussion" 
Natuerlich wuerde ich ein Magazin nicht SW drucken, aber ich wuerde es auch nicht mit Bildern ueberladen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

NoGFX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit meine ich das Flash meiner Meinung nach etwas tolles ist, das Seiten in jeder hinsicht interessanter machen kann solange man es nicht total übertreibt.


Und das ist ja das Problem, viele User meinen einfach, dass man dann gleich in die vollen gehen muss und hauen einem den absoluten Flash-Overkill um die Ohren.
Wie gesagt, in Massen (mit langem A, sorry hab kein scharfes S auf der engl. Tastatur) find ich's ja auch okay. Aber es ist nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra und auch nicht der Heilige Gral.


----------



## NoGFX (30. März 2005)

Es ist allerdings näher am heiligen Gral dran als eine einfache HTML Seite mit 1-2 Bildern (ist nur meine Meinung).
Mit der Zeit wird es sich denke ich durchsetzen das Flash nichtmehr aus irgendwelchen riesigen Animationen besteht, sondern aus ein paar schlichten Animationen die schnell und schön zeigen was man will, obwohl man gerade bei großen Konzernen weit davon weg ist. Diese meinen oft mit Animationen protzen zu müssen, also sowas wie Autofirmen. Lange Ladezeiten, absolut unwichtige, langweilige Animationen, man muss Jahre warten bis man zu Gesicht bekommt was man will, eben nur nervig. Aber es geht eben auch anders und schlicht. Diese schlichte Methode ist denke ich mal eine bereicherung für viele Seiten, es muss nichtmal alles total minimalistisch sein, können ruhig ein paar Grafiken mehr sein, aber nicht alles animiert etc.
Der Markt brauch was neues, ich habe mich in letzter Zeit viel mit Designs beschäftigt bzw geguckt was z.Z "in" ist und inzwischen könnt ich k***en wenn ich irgendwas minimalistisches sehe, die Designs die es im Moment gibt sind einach nur sterbenslangweilig . Es muss ein gesundes Mittelmaß gefunden werden aus all dem, etwas was nicht zu übertrieben ist, aber auch nicht zu schlicht, denn diese beiden Extreme  sind keine wirkliche Lösung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2005)

Mir ist halt auch wichtig, dass meine Seite einfach zu bedienen ist und sogar im Lynx funktioniert. Daher ist sie ziemlich Back-to-the-roots. Ein ganz klein wenig Design, aber auch nur, damit nicht alles nur Schwarz auf Weiss ist und man z.B. Gruppierungen optisch darstellen kann.


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

@reptiler Dass eine Site für Linux Programmirer keine Flash Animationen benötigt ist schon klar.
Allerdings ist das Web nicht nur für Linux Programmirer da, sondern für Alle !


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2005)

> Dass eine Site für Linux Programmirer keine Flash Animationen benötigt ist schon klar. Allerdings ist das Web nicht nur für Linux Programmirer da, sondern für Alle!


Benötigen denn Nicht-Linux-Programmierer Flash-Animationen?


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benötigen denn Nicht-Linux-Programmierer Flash-Animationen?


Die Frage ist so ähnlich wie "Benôtigen Menschen hübsche Kleider" ein Bärenfell würde doch den gleich Zweck erfüllen, oder ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. März 2005)

Mmmh... warum wohl werden die Tutorials hier auch als Flashpaper angeboten?

Damits bunt ist und hier und da was durch den Raum fliegt?

Oder vielleicht deshalb, weil Flash die Möglichkeit eines fixen Layouts, unabhängig vom verwendeten Browser, bietet.. und das bei einer nahezu 100%igen Verfügbarkeit auf Clientrechnern


----------



## BSA (30. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist halt auch wichtig, dass meine Seite einfach zu bedienen ist und sogar im Lynx funktioniert. Daher ist sie ziemlich Back-to-the-roots. Ein ganz klein wenig Design, aber auch nur, damit nicht alles nur Schwarz auf Weiss ist und man z.B. Gruppierungen optisch darstellen kann.




Ich wäre mal am Design deiner Seite interessiert, Poste doch einfach mal nen Link, dann können wir selbst entscheiden ob man in deinem Design Themenbezogen was mit Flash machen kann oder es eher sein lässt!


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2005)

Ich denke, ob Flash wirklich benötigt wird, hängt vor allem von der Zeilgruppe ab. Sind es Minderjährige die unterhalten werden möchten, werden sie sich wahrscheinlich über eine bunte Glitzerwelt freuen. Handelt es sich jedoch um einen im Alter fortgeschrittenen, der Informationen sucht, wird ihn die Animation nur stören.

Ich setze gerne Flash und JavaScript auf eine Stufe: Zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Inhalt können diese beiden Techniken eine Website sicherlich aufwerten, dennoch sollten sie keine relevanten Daten beinhalten.
Der Grund: Neben dem bereits erwähnten Mangel an Unterstützung der Browser gibt es auch noch den größten blinden Leser, der mit Flash-Animationen nichts anfangen kann: die Suchmaschine. Und das Einzige, was ein Autor einer Website möchte, ist, besucht zu werden, neue Besucher zu locken. Und wenn man nicht bereits über eine Gruppe von Stammlesern besitzt, die fleißig die Website über „Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda“ verbreiten, sind die Suchmaschinen das einzige kostenlose Hilfsmittel.
Doch die beste Suchmaschine kann einem nicht weiterhelfen, wenn man selbst keine Informationen zur Verfügung stellt. Und Flash-Animationen sind nun mal Medien, mit denen Suchmaschinen nichts anfangen können.


Barrierefreieres Multimedia – Flash MX und die WCAG-Richtlinien


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, ob Flash wirklich benötigt wird, hängt vor allem von der Zeilgruppe ab. Sind es Minderjährige die unterhalten werden möchten, werden sie sich wahrscheinlich über eine bunte Glitzerwelt freuen. Handelt es sich jedoch um einen im Alter fortgeschrittenen, der Informationen sucht, wird ihn die Animation nur stören.
> Barrierefreieres Multimedia – Flash MX und die WCAG-Richtlinien


Entschuldige, das du schon 80 bist und dich ausschlieslich für informatik interessierst kann hier natürlich keiner wissen.
Im übrigen gibt es Flash-Sites die bestens in Suchmaschienen refenerziert sind !


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2005)

Welche Aspekte meines Beitrags weisen darauf hin, dass ich 80 Jahre alt bin und mich ausschließlich für Informatik interessiere?
Wenn du keine Kritik verträgst oder Meinungen anderer nicht tolerieren kannst und deswegen gleich beleidigend wirst, dann ist solch ein Forum sicherlich nicht der richtige Platz für dich.

Im Übrigen habe ich nie behauptet, dass Websites mit Flash-Animationen garnicht indexiert werden. Ich habe bloß gemeint, dass die in den Flash-Animationen enthaltenen Informationen für Suchmaschinen unzugänglich sind.


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

Entschuldige, ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen, aber wenn du argumentierst das Flashsites nur was für Minderjährige seien, dann muss ich annehmen das du das Gegenteil davon bist, oder?
Noch ein kleiner Zusatz:
Wenn es ein Argument ist das Blinde mit Flash-Sites nichts anfangen können und damit sinnlos seien, kannst du auch fordern das Radio abzuschaffen weil Taubstumme eh nichts höhren.
( ich habe absolut nichts gegen  Blinde,Taubstumme usw..)


----------



## BSA (30. März 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es ein Argument ist das Blinde mit Flash-Sites nichts anfangen können und damit sinnlos seien, kannst du auch fordern das Radio abzuschaffen weil Taubstumme eh nichts höhren.



Es geht nur darum wenn du Informationen nur in Flash Anbietest es ein Blinder nicht lesen kann. Wenn du es aber in textform oder weiß ich wie tust, kommt der Blinde trotzdem daran. Das Beispiel was du gebracht hast ist in meinen Augen also Sinnlos, da Taubstube sich Ihre Informationen (die sie aus dem Radio nicht mitbekommen) auch aus dem Internet, aus Zeitungen oder anderen Medien beschaffen können.


----------



## kurtparis (30. März 2005)

Ich hab nie behauptet dass man alle Sites 100% in Flash machen sollte oder ?
Dass neue und interessante am Web ist seine Vielfalt und nicht seine Uniformität..


----------



## Thavron (30. März 2005)

Des Problem is halt, das Flash ein Feature ist und kein Basic.
Nicht jeder hat einen Flash Player installiert. Wo ich zbsp Arbeite in den Rechnerräumen ist das nicht auf jedem PC drauf, ergo können auch nicht alle Pages die damit ausgestattet sind komplett angezeigt werden. Leider ist halt Flash für Multimedia Sites schon fast ein "muss" um sich abzusetzen. Denn *gifs haben noch lange nicht die Grafik/Animationspower wie Flash


----------



## Gumbo (30. März 2005)

Ich habe bewusst das Wort „Mindejährige“ antatt „Kleinkinder“ o. Ä. gewählt. Denn dort sehe ich „Volljährige“ eher als Antonym als „Greise“ o. Ä.


Dein Argument, „das Radio abzuschaffen weil Taubstumme eh nichts höhren“ halte ich für völlig überzogen. Genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass TV, Kinos, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften abgeschafft werden müssen, da es blinde Menschen gibt. Das wäre sinnlos, oder?

Jedoch ist das WWW ein nicht nur visuelles Medium, da die Informationen ja nicht visuell sondern gestaltfrei bestehen und so in fast jedes von unseren Sinnen erfassbares Medium umgewandelt werden kann. Denn heutzutage lässt sich das WWW ohne große technische Umstände über drei Sinnesorgane – den Gesichtssinn, den Grhörsinn und den Tastsinn – erschließen.

Wieso also die Informationen nicht so anbieten, dass nicht nur der Gesichtssinn alle Informationen erhalten kann?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. März 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch ist das WWW ein nicht nur visuelles Medium


stimmt, auch wenn es ein sehr sehr wesentlicher Aspekt gerade des WWW ist.
Schließlich wären wir sonst immernoch bei Usenet oder Gopher, gell.


			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... da die Informationen ja nicht visuell sondern gestaltfrei bestehen und so in fast jedes von unseren Sinnen erfassbares Medium umgewandelt werden kann. Denn heutzutage lässt sich das WWW ohne große technische Umstände über drei Sinnesorgane – den Gesichtssinn, den Grhörsinn und den Tastsinn – erschließen.


stimmt auch, z.B. mit Flash. Oder kann Flash nicht Informationen auch passend
visualisieren oder vertonen, wenn man es möchte und sich die Mühe macht? 
Naja, HTML alleine jedenfalls kann es nicht.


			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso also die Informationen nicht so anbieten, dass nicht nur der Gesichtssinn alle Informationen erhalten kann?


Stimmt auch wieder. Aber warum sollte man den Gehörsinn nur bei denen ermöglichen,
die zuhause auch entsprechende Einrichtungen haben? Ist es da nicht je nach Anwendung besser,
wenn man sowohl Text, als auch Bilder, Video, Animation und Audio in einem Paket anbietet
und jeder davon profitieren kann, der es nutzen will? Auch da sind wir wieder ganz schnell bei
den Grenzen des puristischen HTML angelangt.

Übrigens, aber das nur ganz nebenbei, ist Flash nicht mehr völlig suchmaschinenfeindlich.
Je nachdem, wie man ein Flashmovie anlegt, kann und wird es auch von Google indiziert
werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DjMG (30. März 2005)

Ich freue mich, dass aus meinem Thread ein so reges
Diskussionsforum wird, doch irgendwie artet es leider in einen
Pro. und Contra-Flash-Thread aus und das war eigentlich nicht meine Intention 

Ich finde, man sollte mit allen Dingen mal experimentieren, und
dann auf das hoffentlich erhaltene Feedback reagieren.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man Flash durchaus verwenden, wenns nötig ist,
und im Sinne des Autors, aber möglichst nicht in übertriebenem Maße,
denn das Sich Versteifen auf eine "Ideologie", wird uns nicht weiterbringen 
Man sollte also ein geeignetes Mittelmaß finden und das Internet so benutzerfreundlich
wie möglich zu gestalten.

back²topic:
Wie sieht's denn mit Studienrichtungen aus ? Weiter/Fort-bildungsmöglichkeiten ?
Fachhochschulen ? 

Lg
DjMG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wäre mal am Design deiner Seite interessiert, Poste doch einfach mal nen Link, dann können wir selbst entscheiden ob man in deinem Design Themenbezogen was mit Flash machen kann oder es eher sein lässt!



Hier entlang die Herrschaften. 

Okay. Zur Info. Die Seite ist immer noch im Aufbau, obwohl das "Design" soweit steht. Die Seite ist optisch minimalistisch gehalten, ich will halt, dass sie auch im Lynx funktioniert. Das hab ich bisher zwar nur zum Teil getestet, aber soweit sah's ganz okay aus.
Ihr koennt euch als User *test* mit Passwort *test* einloggen um im Forum was schreiben zu koennen. Oder meinetwegen auch registrieren.
Der Inhalt ist noch recht duerftig, besonders die News sind mehr oder weniger nur Milestones fuer mich selbst. Ist halt alles noch im Test.

Der Code ist soweit vom HTML-Validator abgesegnet, nur dieses bloede Werbebanner (hab's versteckt, hat mich gestoert) vermasselt mir den Online-Check durch ein fehlendes ALT-Tag. Weiterhin nutze ich weder Flash (wie schon gesagt) noch JavaScript.

Weiterhin schlage ich vor einen Webbrowser zum betrachten der Seite zu nutzen, und nicht das Internet Explorer Ding. Es funktioniert aber auch damit.

Bin mal gespannt ob jemand 'ne Idee hat wie man da sinnvoll Flash einsetzen kann.
Weiterhin wuerde ich mich auch ueber Informationen ueber eventuelle Sicherheitsluecken im Script freuen. Naja, was heisst freuen? Man freut sich nie ueber Sicherheitsluecken, aber wenn man davon weiss kann man was dagegen unternehmen.

Okay, have fun. Rock da House!


----------



## Thavron (31. März 2005)

Ich finds grade für Webdesigner blöd, wenn sie irgendwelche Vorschriften beachten müssen (W3C und sowas). Grade wo es da doch um kreativität geht. Wer schonmal richtig kreativ gearbeitet hat, weiss, das man da mit regeln nur Probleme hat und im nachhinein seine Vorstellungen nicht wirklich umsetzen kann.
So ergeht es mir zumindest. Mein derzeitiges Testdesign (http://www.bluestonemedia.de/wip) ist sicherlich nicht W3C konform...weil ich nicht drauf geachtet hab.
Es gibt halt Webdesigner und Webdesigner. Die einen achten auf validen HTML Code, die anderen wollen nen hübsches Layout  Die wenigsten schaffen es auf *beides* zu achten


----------



## BSA (31. März 2005)

Thavron hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt halt Webdesigner und Webdesigner. Die einen achten auf validen HTML Code, die anderen wollen nen hübsches Layout  Die wenigsten schaffen es auf *beides* zu achten



Wo ist das Problem auf Code und Design zu achten? Ich denke schon das das kein Problem darstellen sollte. Vorallem ist dein Design nun nicht so Anspruchsvoll das man es nicht W3C Konform bekommen kann. Wenn man das will, dann schafft man das auch.

Mal hier nen aktueller Artikel zum Thema:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58041


----------



## Basileus (31. März 2005)

So, nach ein paar offline Tagen noch etwas aus meiner Ecke:

@reptiler: Sorry, Jung: Du bist der erste der jammert, wenn es angeblich unfair wird, aber mich nennst du krank, weil ich Helmut Schmidt zitiere ? Ts. Ts.
Das Internet war zu Anfang weniger eine Vision, als vielmehr ein Tool für faule Wissenschaftler an für ihre Verhältnisse zu grossen Mainframes, dann ein Tool für Militärs, deren Visionen gerade mal dazu ausreichten ein Atomschlagssicheres Kommunikationsmittel  für ihren grossen Tag zu fordern, und dann erst Spielzeug für die Massen, und sicherlich auch  Transportmittel für allerlei Visionen. Eine Vision wird aber dann zum Dogma und somit zu etwas, das ich prinzipiell ablehne, wenn sie einen Alleinvertretungsanspruch erhebt.

Ich kenne die Thesen deines Gurus, dem du anscheinend so sehr folgst, das du nicht einmal erkennst, wenn man direkt auf diese antwortet: Sag mir: was ist ein Browser anderes als ein HTML Player, ein nichtproprietärer dazu ?

So aber zurück zum Thema, das soll schliesslich keine Polemik werden:

*Validität:*
- Im Gegensatz zu einigen hier geäusserten Meinungen ist es möglich gutes Design valide zu gestalten, und wer auch immer HEUTE Webdesigner werden möchte, tut sehr gut daran, das von Anfang an zu berücksichtigen. Dabei gilt natürlich auch der Anti - Ideologie Grundsatz: Wenn etwas funktionert (auf allen OS und Browsern), und anders nicht zu bekommen ist dann kann man in der Validität auch Ausnahmen machen - die man aber begründen können sollte.
Der Grund, warum vieles im Netz nicht valide ist, liegt darin das der Kampf um Standards erst seit einigen Jahren geführt wird, und weltweite Prozesse nun einmal ihre Zeit brauchen. Wenn du wissen willst, warum Standards so wichtig sind, dann öffne Word, wähle 'als HTML Seite exportieren', schau dir den Code an und schau dir danach die Seite auf Firefox oder auf nem Apple an. Da steckte Strategie dahinter ...

*Ausbildung:*
Als ich anfing, gab es keine Ausbildung für das, was ich machte - heute sieht das ein wenig anders aus, aber noch immer darf Hinz und Kunz als Webdesigner arbeiten, ob mit oder ohne Ausbildung, prinzipiell bräuchtest du also keine.
Ich sage das deshalb, weil viele unserer Praktikanten eine solche Ausbildung als 'Kommunikationsdesigner' oder ähnliches mitbrachten, aber vom tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hatten. Das wäre nicht weiter schlimm, wenn nicht auch viele von denen der Meinung gewesen wären, das sie etwas gelernt hätten, und das wäre es dann gewesen.
Manche hatten auch einen ideologischen Schutzpanzer um sich aufgebaut, zB 'PHP' ist schlecht, das mache ich nicht weil ...., vergiss es.
Meiner Auffassung nach ist die beste Ausbildung für einen Webdesigner ein Studium einer Geisteswisschenschaft mit Nebenfächern wie Kunsthistorie oder auch meinetwegen Kommunikationswisschenschaften - bei Hardcore-privatem Lernprogramm aller relevanten Techniken des Webs, nebenbei ! Wer das nicht schafft oder will soll eine verkürzte Ausbildung im Bereich machen, in die Realität schnuppern, einen eigenen Stil finden und dann, wie schon gesagt 'an der Front' mit lebenslangem Lernen weitermachen - ich persönlich kenne keine Agentur, die Abschlüsse über Befähigung stellt, höchstens bei der Entlohnung müssen die 'ohne' mehr Selbstbewusstsein zeigen.....
Das soll aber nicht heissen, das wir noch mehr 16jährige Schulabbrecher brauchen, die meinen sie seien Webdesigner ....  

*Flash*

Ich kann nicht anders, mit ein paar Mythen muss einmal aufgeräumt werden, JA UND GERADE BEI DIR *GUMBO* HÄTTE ICH ANDERES ERWARTET, DER VON DIR GEPOSTETE LINK IST SO ALT DAS ER SCHON STINKT:

- Bei geeigneter Programmierung sind Flashseiten mindestens genauso erfolgreich in den Suchmaschinen wie andere auch. Man muss zwar schon etwas können um das zu erreichen, aber mein Gott, das Leben ist hart.

- Flash erfüllt alle von der weltweiten 'Accesibility' Organisation (Organisation für Beeinträchtigte Menschen , zB Blinde)  aufgestellten Kriterien für barrierefreies Internet (seit MX). Und zwar besser und kontrollierbarer als HTML.So gut, das MM damit an vorderster Stelle für ihr Produkt wirbt. Durchsage Ende.

- Barrierefreies Internet (Die 'Vision' von reptilers Guru) und Flash sind keine Opponenten, du musst zwar ein 243kb grosses Plugin herunterladen, um Flash zu sehen, aber um HTML zu sehen, muss ich ein vieleMegabyte grosses Ding herunterladen was in der Version der Masse nicht einmal gut funktioniert. Gut, um von der Polemik zur Philosophie zu kommen: Barrierefreies Internet hat viel mehr mit Hard- und Softwarepreisen zu tun als mit Darstellungsformen im Internet. Will meinen : Für einen Afrikaner oder auch einen Sozialhilfeempfänger in Deutschland ist es eine grössere Barriere 500€ für Hard und Software auszugeben, als sich ein Plugin herunter zu laden. Und wer den guten Mann richtig liest (und vollständig) weiß, das der es auch weiß....

-Grüssle 

B


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2005)

Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @reptiler: Sorry, Jung: Du bist der erste der jammert, wenn es angeblich unfair wird, aber mich nennst du krank, weil ich Helmut Schmidt zitiere ?


Ich hab nicht gejammert, ich hab's nur festgestellt. Ich find's okay und bin es gewohnt allein auf weiter Flur mit meiner Meinung zu stehen. Und ich steh zu meiner Meinung und vertrete sie, auch wenn es alle gegen einen heisst. Es ist ja nur eine Diskussion und keine Schlaegerei. Ich hab damit kein Problem.
Moeglicherweise ist es so ruebergekommen, jedoch war das sicher nicht meine Intention.
Ich bin gerne anders! 



			
				Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Thesen deines Gurus, dem du anscheinend so sehr folgst, das du nicht einmal erkennst, wenn man direkt auf diese antwortet: Sag mir: was ist ein Browser anderes als ein HTML Player, ein nichtproprietärer dazu ?


Ich bin mein eigener Guru  Nee, mal im Ernst. Wen meinst Du eigentlich? Tim Berners-Lee? Glaubst Du ich bin irgendein Hampelmann der den Boden unter irgendjemands fuessen anbetest? Ganz sicher nicht. Ich hab meine Meinung, wie hier wohl alle festgestellt haben, und vertrete diese auch. Es gibt sicherlich Leute die dazu beigetragen haben, dass sich verschiedene Meinungen zu verschiedenen Sachen entwickeln, jedoch ist davon keiner fuer mich eine Art Gott, Guru oder sonstiges.



			
				Westbam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> We'll never stop living this way!


----------



## meilon (2. April 2005)

Hi,

diese riesen Grundsatzdiskussion kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen 

Flash:
Immer her damit! Da ich mir vor kurzem überlegt habe, ein neues Handy zu kaufen, fand ich die 3D Ansichten meines zukünftigen Mobiltelefones sehr hilfreich.
Ab und zu ein lustiger FlashFilm oder FlashGame ist mal eine abwechslung zu Battlefield 1942 und Desert Combat. Und ich habe noch *nie* ein Flash Intro gehabt, wo ich länger als 2 Sekunden nach dem Skip Button suchen musste.

Java(Script):
Ich weiß, es ist nicht das selbe, aber ich fasse es trotzdem zusammen: Auch immer her damit! Hilft mir super beim erstellen diverses Forum-Posts und gibt mit tolle Hinweise. Einziger Nachteil von JS: PopUps.

@raptile: Gugg ma, was die von vBulletin geschaft haben! Die können ihre Foren in voller HTML-Pracht mit allen Appletts an die Browser senden und sogar eine Extraansicht für PDA und Handybesitzer gestalten. Dann schaffst du notapad-pro dass auch für lynx zu basteln

Webdesigner:

Webdesigner/-in 
Web Publisher aka Content Manager/-in 
Web Developer konnte ich dort nicht finden, wohl kein richtiger Beruf, eher eine Abteilung.

So, jetzt genug ! Schluss mit dem ganzen gegeneinander anmotzen  

mfg


----------



## Fiene (2. April 2005)

Hallo,
 (@reptiler) sorry wenn ich jetzt hart klinge, aber an deiner Seite kann man den Unterschied zwischen Webdesigner und Webprogrammierer deutlich erkennen. Dein Design ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht. Läd nicht grade zum bleiben ein. 

 Ich finde es wichtig Webseiten von Hand  Programmieren zu können, aber mit Flash, Dreamweaver und Co bekommt man ein Ansprechendes Design und Layout wesentlich einfacher hin. Eine Mischung von allem ist sicher der beste Weg um Effektiv und Ansprechend gestalten zu können.

 Zum Webdesigner: Der Webdesigner lernt nicht nur Technologien und Programmieren, sondern auch etwas über Farbenzusammenstellung, Farbharmonie, Eye-Catcher und so weiter. Ich bin zwar Mediendesignerin für Printmedien, aber die Lerninhalte für Lesefreundlchkeit und ansprechende Layouts sind gleich. Denn sie beruhen auf Erfahrungswerte. Ich finde es gibt zu viele Amateure, die sich für den Nabel der Welt halten, im WWW. Ich bin eindeutig für Ausgebildete Webdesigner und finde es schade, dass  irgendwelche Möchtegern Designer den Echten die Butter vom Brot nehmen.
  Fiene


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2005)

Fiene hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> (@reptiler) sorry wenn ich jetzt hart klinge, aber an deiner Seite kann man den Unterschied zwischen Webdesigner und Webprogrammierer deutlich erkennen. Dein Design ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht. Läd nicht grade zum bleiben ein.



Wie gesagt, mir ist es nicht wichtig, dass meine Seite gut aussieht. Sie soll funktionieren. Natuerlich sehen einige Websites im Bereich Linux wesentlich besser aus als meine, z.B. kde.org und sourceforge.net. Jedoch gibt es auch einige Websites die auch einfach nur schwarz auf weiss ihren Inhalt praesentieren. Dementsprechend finde ich mein Design doch einigermassen "dem Thema entsprechend".


----------



## Gumbo (2. April 2005)

„Form follows Function“ – Das Wichtigste ist der Inhalt.


----------



## Basileus (3. April 2005)

So, 

halten wir mal fest: *Dieser Thread befasst sich mit den Themen:*

_- Was brauche ich an Ausbildung, um ein am Markt erfolgreicher Webdesigner zu werden.
- Wieviel kann man dabei so verdienen.
- Hat der Beruf Zukunftsaussichten._

Reptiler hat zu all diesen Themen nichts zu sagen. Was er zu sagen hat ist, das

_- man am besten mit Notepad codet.
- das Aussehen der Seite egal ist.
- man zwar valide coden soll, aber alle 'Mätzchen' wie Flash und JavaScript unterlassen soll,   ergo auch nicht lernen sollte.
- und einiges mehr_

Wenn ihm jetzt auch nur einer auf diesem Weg folgt, um Webdesigner zu werden, wird er verhungern und wahrscheinlich nicht eine Seite verkaufen.
Nach dem Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads bewertet ist es also eine schädliche Irreführung aus rein subjektivem Empfinden heraus. 
Da mich das aufregt wollen wir einmal anhand von Reptilers Seite untersuchen wo hier die Begriffsverwirrungen liegen, die eine solche Fehleinschätzung und einen solchen irreführenden Rat zur Folge hatten:

*Design:*

Würde Reptiler bei seiner Seite nicht von 'Design' reden, könnte ich ihm bei seinen Aussagen nicht widersprechen. Es ist aber kein Design, eher so eine Art Struktur.
Struktur ist unbezweifelbar eine wichtige Grundvoraussetzung von Design, aber nicht hinreichend, um von Design zu reden.
Design ist nun eine Voraussetzung mit *Menschen* zu kommunizieren, Struktur eine hinreichende Bedingung, um mit _*Maschinen*_ zu kommunizieren. Wenn ich mir Reptilers Seite ansehe drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, das ihm die Kommunikation mit Menschen ziemlich egal ist, und er vielmehr mit Maschinen kommuniziert, oder vielleicht noch mit Menschen, die Maschinen sehr ähnlich sind. 
'_Form Follows Function_' ist die Maxime, die wunderschöne Bauten mit Säulen, Kapitelen, und Reliefen gegen gesichtslose Betonklötze ersetzt hat, und das Menschsein aus den Innenstädten vertrieben hat - wer auf sein Menschsein verzichten will, darf ihr gerne folgen, wird aber mit meinem ätzenden Spott leben müssen. Viel zu oft ist diese Maxime nichts anderes als ein Deckmäntelchen für schlichtes Unvermögen.

*Code:*

Reptilers Seite mag auf den ersten Blick valide erscheinen (bis auf das verzeihbare fehlende alt tag) und das vergurkte Werbe Frame, fein.
Bleibt festzustellen, das sie zumindest nicht in xhtml gecodet ist, was nicht gerade up to date ist, auch nicht schlimm, wären da nicht Hinweise auf Dialektvermischungen . (siehe auch hier: http://valet.webthing.com/view=Asis...ser=Any&resultsMode=traditional&parseMode=web )
Schlimmer ist schon das was fehlt: Von Meta Tags scheint er zumindest nicht mal in Ansätzen etwas gehört haben, von Suchmaschinen überhaupt nichts, wie ein Blick in Google zeigt. Es gehört schon Können dazu, eine Seite die schon Monate im Netz steht vor Google geheim zu halten. Glückwunsch.
CSS - seitig gibt es nicht viel zu meckern, aber immerhin auch zwei Warnungen (http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...m/test/&warning=1&profile=css2&usermedium=all ).
Auch was den Code Stil angeht muss gesagt sein: Positionierung über Tabellen ist nicht nur out, es war nie in !
DIV Design müsste seiner Philosophie eigentlich entgegenkommen, aber davon scheint er noch nichts gehört zu haben. 

*Aber jetzt weg von der Haarspalterei : kommen wir zu den harten, vernichtenden  Fakten*:

So sieht die Seite im IE aus 

So sieht die Seite im FireFox aus 

Sorry, spätestens hier ist der Ofen aus, dafür gibt es keine Entschuldigung.

Der Code ist unsauber, die Ergebnisse sind nicht browserübergreifend gleich, der Stil veraltet und nichts aussergewöhnliches vorhanden um die Defizite auszugleichen.
Abgesehen davon kommen auf sämtlichen Links statt Inhalten nur My SQL Fehler.....
Und da traut sich der Kerl die Seite in dieser Diskussion zu posten, um seinen alternativen Stil zu promoten, ich fasse es nicht......

Also an alle zukünftigen Webdesigner: wahrscheinlich programmiert Reptiler irgendwelche endkrassen Applikationen für den ComputerTomographen von nebenan. Vielleicht ist er gut in dem was er tut, vielleicht ist er ein liebenswerter Kerl, aber er ist kein Webdesigner, und will es auch nicht sein. Das dumme daran ist, das er Webseiten macht, aber schlimmer ist, das er es wagt sich über das Webseiten machen in allgemeiner Form zu äussern, schlimm weil manche ihm vielleicht glauben.
War jemand hier zufällig mal in einer Karaoke Bar in Paris, in der besoffene Pariser versuchen amerikanische Pop Songs zu singen ? Ich war es, und ich kann euch versichern, das Reptiler mindestens genauso weit weg vom Webdesigner ist, wie diese Pariser vom originalen Song.

*Zusammenfassung:*

Wer auch immer Webdesigner werden will, sollte tunlichst jedweilige Aussage zum Thema, die Reptiler jemals getroffen hat vollkommen ignorieren. Ansonsten wird er verdammt sein, verhungern und verfaulen.

Gute Nacht jetzt...

B


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. April 2005)

Meine Güte, Basileus, komm wieder runter, der Krieg ist vorbei. Wenn du ein Problem mit reptiler hast (wovon ich nach dieser Message eigentlich überzeugt bin), dann komm wieder runter. Anstatt hier seine Seite auseinanderzunehmen (wir sind hier nicht im Homepage-Review-Forum), solltest du lieber etwas konstruktives zum Thema beitragen (-> das war genau der Punkt, den du an reptilers Beiträgen kritisiert hast, was für mich ein ziemliches Paradoxon darstellt).

Zu dem Quark von wegen Betonklötze vs. Säulen oder was auch immer: Die Leute ziehen aus den Städten, weil ihnen die Natur fehlt. Der Mensch mag die Natur (ok, die meisten), und er stellt gewissermassen einen "Inhalt" dar - und genau weil dieser Inhalt in der Stadt fehlt, ziehen die Leute weg.

Ich finde es einfach überaus anmassend von gewissen GFX-lern, immer noch zu meinen, Design/Grafik/Layout sei wichtiger als Inhalt. Das ist lächerlich! Mir ist eine Seite, die keinerlei CSS- noch irgendwelche sonstigen Anzeige-Formatierungen aufweist, dafür aber interessante Informationen zu bieten hat, tausendmal lieber als fünfzig Trendwhores, begleitet von einem "under construction". Was glaubst du, warum Seiten wie Google, Amazon usw. nur das minimalste an Design verwenden? Weil es schlichtweg irrelevant ist! Wenn ich ein Buch kaufen oder nach etwas suchen will, dann brauche ich keine klickibunti-Flash-JavaScript-Trendwhore-Seiten, dann will ich meinen Begriff eingeben und fertig.

Natürlich kommt man heutzutage ohne Grafik nicht mehr weiter, das Internet ist (leider) zu einem kunterbunten grafischen Medium avanciert, in dem man ohne kundenfreundliches Corporate Design nicht mehr weit kommt. Deswegen aber den Inhalt als vollkommen irrelevant darzustellen, halte ich für überaus deplatziert.

Soviel zum Thema. reptiler, ich wollte nur noch sagen, du bist nicht allein, es gibt auch noch andere Leute auf dieser Welt, denen HTML und CSS ausreichen würden.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. April 2005)

So, das wird mir hier echt zu bunt. Was mir aufgefallen ist: noch keiner hat gesagt, dass "Webdesigner" kein anerkannter Beruf ist. Der Beruf, den ihr wollt, nennt sich immer noch "Mediengestalter" mit diversen Fachbereichen. Und dazu gibt es genügend Informationen im großen Internet.

Und bevor das Geflame noch ein unerträglicheres Ausmaß nimmt, als ohnehin schon, ist haben wir hier ab sofort Ruhetag.

Ach ja, gegen diese Schließung könnt ihr innerhalb einer Woche Berufung oder Revision einlegen. Schriftlich oder zu Protokoll der Geschäftsstelle.


----------



## Basileus (3. April 2005)

OK, 

- ich habe kein Problem mit irgendeiner Person, ich *bekämpfe* nur eine Meinung, mit der Gewalt der Worte die mir gegeben ist.
- Google hat keine Inhalte, nur Verweise.
- 75% meines Einkommens beziehe ich aus reinen HTML / CSS Projekten.
- Design hat nichts mit Flash, JavaScript oder Graphiken zu tun, aber sehr wohl mit Farbe, Proportion und Gliederung - das lässt sich alles mit CSS erreichen und zwar valide und ohne ein einziges Flash Element, ein Java Script oder auch nur ein Bild - man muss es nur können.
- Inhalte sind das einzige was zählt, aber die Empfänger dieser Inhalte sind die einzigen, die zahlen  ;-]  ...
- Ein grosser Teil meiner Arbeit besteht eben im Recherchieren und Aufbereiten von Inhalten, sehr journalistisch, und gar nicht technisch, ich weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst, das ich meine, das Inhalte nicht zählen.
- Ich komme aus dem Print Bereich, und wie schon von jemanden geäussert halte ich es für wichtig, das das Web von den Jahrhunderte alten Erfahrungswerten dieses Mediums partizipiert, da es ansonsten eben diese Jahrhunderte nachholen müsste.

So genug jetzt, und wer mich nochmal krampfhaft missversteht ist gewarnt

B


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. April 2005)

Basileus, so eine Thread-Schließung hat so seinen Grund, auch wenn du das Umgehen kannst. Chancengleichheit nennt sich das.

Auf Wunsch von DJmg öffne ich den Thread jetzt nochmal. Und jetzt bitte fundierte Kommentare und kein Niedermachen von anderen Homepages, das ist nicht das Thema. Sollte dies der Fall sein, wird der hier wieder zu gemacht.


----------



## Gumbo (5. April 2005)

Ich möchte mich nach Basileus' barschen Angriff mich zusammen mit SilentWarrior auf reptilers Seite stellen und versuchen, Basileus' Argumente etwas zu entkräftigen:

Im Gegensatz zu wahrscheinlich deiner Begriffsinterpretation von Design, umfasst dies nicht nur das rein optische Erscheinungsbild, sondern bedeutet logisch übersetzt nichts anderes als Plan, Entwurf, Zeichnung, Muster, Modell, Formgebung, Gestaltung, etc. Dies betrifft jedoch nicht nur die optische Aufmachung, sondern auch vor allem Dinge wie Strukturierung, Verarbeitung und Speicherung von Informationen (Verarbeitungs- und Speicherebene), Interaktionsdesign (beispielsweise Formulare), URL-Design usw.
Der Begriff Layout hingegen umfasst nur die tatsächliche Darstellung (Farbe, Form, Position, Typographie etc.) der Informationen. Es gehört zwar auch zum Design, macht aber bestenfalls 10–15% aus (falls sich das überhaupt quantifizieren lässt).

Kennst du das Sprichwort „sich an die eigene Nase fassen“? Reptilers Website mag vielleicht nicht den derzeitigen W3C-Empfehlungen entsprechen, allerdings sollte man soetwas nicht anprangern, wenn man selbst nichts besseres vorzuweisen hat. XHTML mag vielleicht die letzte freigegebene Empfehlung des W3C im Gebiet der Hypertext-Auszeichnungssprachen sein, jedoch sprechen heutzutage nicht viele Aspekte gegen die Nutzung von HTML.

Und zum Schluss: Welches sind die immens wichtigen Metadaten, die laut deiner Aussage fehlen? Und warum sollten sie die Suchmaschinenerfassung durch Suchmaschinen Google behindern bzw. beeinträchtigen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

Zuerst moechte ich mich mal bedanken, dass sich SilentWarrior und Gumbo auf meine Seite stellen.
Jedoch moechte ich weiterhin bemerken, dass ich, nachdem der Thread nach Basileus' Abschlussstatement geschlossen wurde ich meinen Reply der PN an ihn gerichtet habe und wir uns darauf geeinigt haben das Kriegsbeil zu begraben da es sich dabei ja nicht um persoenliche Differenzen handelte.
Das letzte was ich will ist, dass durch ein Wortgefecht persoenliche Differenzen zustande kommen, ich denke da wird mir hier jeder zustimmen.
Nun gut, soviel dazu.

Jetzt noch was hierzu:


			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und zum Schluss: Welches sind die immens wichtigen Metadaten, die laut deiner Aussage fehlen? Und warum sollten sie die Suchmaschinenerfassung durch Suchmaschinen Google behindern bzw. beeinträchtigen?



Beruflich bedingt hab ich mich ein wenig mit der Suchmaschinenoptimierung auseinander setzen "duerfen", natuerlich ging es hauptsaechlich um Google. Dabei bin ich auf die Information gestossen, dass Google die angesprochene Meta-Tags ziemlich egal sind, da in diesen in der Vergangenheit zuviel Schindluder getrieben wurde. Vielmehr wird der Inhalt analysiert und ausgewertet.
Ich hab jetzt zwar keinen Link zur Hand, aber Google selbst hat eine ganz gute Beschreibung des eigenen PageRanking-Systems.

Nochwas zu meiner Site: Sie befindet sich noch im Aufbau, das habe ich von vornherein gesagt. Meta-Tags sind wohl so ziemlich das unwichtigste fuer die Funktion einer Website, daher kommen sie bei mir zum Schluss.
Nachdem ich zuletzt dafuer gesorgt habe, dass das Login sowohl mit als auch ohne Cookies geht bin ich jetzt wieder an einem groesseren Rewrite um den Inhalt in eine Vorlage-HTML zu packen und diese auszugeben, was es im Endeffekt leichter machen wird was am Design zu aendern.
Und ich hab auch schon die Warnung rausgenommen, dass der IE nichts kann und der User besser einen anderen Browser nehmen sollte. (noch nicht online)

Um noch was zum Thema zu sagen:
Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass Flash nicht notwendig ist. Manchmal kann es ganz witzig sein, aber es sollte in Grenzen gehalten werden. Also keine Full-Feature-Intros, und optimalerweise keine Flash-Navigation (siehe UA Cinemas Hong Kong ) oder komplett in Flash gehaltene Seiten.
Natuerlich kann man damit schicke Sachen machen, jedoch ist das nicht unbedingt browserunabhaengig, was fuer mich als Linux-User ziemlich weit oben steht.
Auch finde ich es wichtig, dass man eine Seite auch programmieren kann, und nicht nur weiss den Dreamweaver zu benutzen.

Soviel dazu.
Have fun,
reptiler


----------



## kurtparis (5. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch finde ich es wichtig, dass man eine Seite auch programmieren kann, und nicht nur weiss den Dreamweaver zu benutzen.


Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus...


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
Ich finde nur, dass es halt wichtig ist, dass man nicht nur in der Lage ist eine Website zusammen zu klicken, sondern auch den Code verstehen sollte.


----------



## Basileus (5. April 2005)

So, 

ich kann auch nur sagen, das die Diskussion sicherlich ein bisschen viel Wellen gemacht hat, aber: das ist gelebte Diskussionskultur, und das sollte man im demokratischen Geiste auch nicht gleich abwürgen, bloss weil mal ein paar Leute unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. Ist doch schön wenn Leute Meinungen habe, für die sie auch in den (verbalen) Ring steigen.
*
Es gab ein paar Fragen an mich:*
*
Warum sind Metatags wichtig?* - Also abgesehen davon, das sie wirklich nicht sooo wichtig sind, sollte man doch bedenken, das es auch noch eine Welt ausser Google gibt, und dabei auch hunderte Suchmaschinen, die auf Keywordbasis laufen.
*
Was hat es mit Design auf sich ?* Die von dir gegebene Definition ist die anglizistische Deutung des Wortes Design, das Wort Webdesigner hat haber im deutschen und im denglischen durchaus zwei Bedeutungen. Im englischen ist zB ein Ingenieur, der Flugzeuge entwickelt ein Aviation Designer, während man im deutschen eher selten von einem zB Baudesigner redet, eher doch von einem Bauingenieur. Wenn man in Deutsch also von Design redet, und auch und gerade im Bereich Ausbildung, ist dann doch die gestalterische, kreative und vielleicht auch künstlerische Linie gemeint.
Ich halte es bei einem neuen Projekt mit der Drittelung: ein Drittel ist Code, und damit auch alles an Struktur und Technik, was du unter Design subsummierst, ein Drittel Design, und damit meine ich wirklich CI, Farbe Harmonie etc, nach eben uralten Prinzipien abstrahiert, und ein Drittel Inhalt, und der ganz klassisch, fachjournalistisch recherchiert und publiziert.
Das ist meine Art, wer es anders macht ist frei dies zu tun.

*Flash zum letzten*:
Flash ist sicher nicht das, was HTML ersetzen wird oder ersetzen soll, man kann viel darüber sagen, mann muss es nicht mögen aber: Wer immer meint, es absolut abtun zu können, oder aus Unvermögen oder Abneigung einfach kategorisch ablehnt und meint dies Orientierung suchenden Leuten als wahr und endgültig verkaufen zu müssen, wird auf meinen Widerstand stossen, bis man mich zum Schweigen bringt - ist nämlich einfach nicht wahr.

*Risiko:*
Ok mea culpa, ich habe mein Profil lange nicht mehr erneuert, genauso wie die dort angegebene Webseite ein 5min Produkt von vor 2 Jahren ist, die nichts anderem dient, als als Deckblatt meines Privatvergnügens-Webspace (da lagern all die hundert Dateien, die ich für dieses Forum gepostet habe). 
Da ich mir ungern nachsagen lasse, das ich nur austeilen, aber nicht einstecken kann, poste ich hiermit mein allerneuestes, kleines Projekt:

http://www.dorian-gray-syndrom.org/

Vielleicht wird der Stil und die Technik manchen überrraschen, die mich aufgrund meiner Polemik vielleicht als Jakobiner ansehen. Es fehlt noch ein bisschen Inhalt, manche Formulierungen sind nicht letztgültig, aber im grossen und ganzen ist die sehr sparsam möblierte und auf die Vermittlung wissenschaftlicher Fakten zielende Seite fertig. Die dabei angewandten Techniken reflektieren meiner Auffassung nach den letzten Stand der technischen Diskussion was W3C, DIV vs. Table, Browserkonformität, Systemunabhängigkeit, Suchmaschinen und Flashintegration angeht. Just my 2cents und sicher bin ich nicht Jesus, aber im Rahmen meiner Fertigkeiten ist das mein Beitrag. SO, und nu 'hit me' if u want.

Liebe Grüsse

B


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. April 2005)

Basileus: Lad dir mal das Web-Developer-Plugin für Firefox runter, besuch danach deine Seite und drücke dann Strg+Shift+D. Dann siehst du, dass du da noch einiges verbessern könntest. 

Zum Rest: Ich finde eigentlich auch nicht, dass Meta-Tags sooo fürchterlich unwichtig sind. Immerhin dienen sie als Informationsquelle und nutzen ein ganz klar kategorisiertes Schema, was bei Textinhalt verständlicherweise nicht der Fall sein kann.

Flash kann, das haben glaube ich mittlerweile alle hier min. einmal gepostet , wenn es sinnvoll eingesetzt wird, sehr sinnvoll und hilfreich sein. Das ist aber leider meistens nicht der Fall. Grad gestern ist hier im Homepage-Review eine Flash-Site aufgetaucht, bei der ich mich wirklich gefragt habe: Warum Flash? (Tut mir leid, dass ich keinen Link posten kann, ich finde den Thread irgendwie nicht mehr. ) Ich meine, klar, jede Technologie hat ihren Sinn (sonst verschwindet sie früher oder später wieder), aber ein Missbrauch ist leider bei Flash viel zu oft anzutreffen. Und das ist halt schade. Deswegen aber gleich Flash als sinnlos zu verurteilen, halte ich auch für übertrieben.


----------



## Gumbo (6. April 2005)

> SO, und nu 'hit me' if u want.


Gut, dann analysier ich mal deine Website.


*Kanonische URL:* Die Hostnamen dorian-gray-syndrom.org www.dorian-gray-syndrom.org leiten nicht auf die selbe Resource um. (vgl. Kanonische Adressen)
*Inhaltstyp:* Der Inhalt des URL http://www.dorian-gray-syndrom.org/ wird mit dem Inhaltstypen text/html ausgeliefert, obwohl das Dokument eindeutig als XHTML-Dokument deklariert wurde. Dies ist jedoch nur dann zulässig, wenn der User Agent den Inhaltstypen nicht akzeptiert. Und in meinem Fall akzeptiert der Firefox den Inhaltstyp application/xhtml+xml.
*Validität:* Immerhin nur 8 Markup-Fehler; die Validität des CSS konnte wegen der Markup-Fehler nicht überprüft werden.
*benutzte Techniken:* Mittlerweile gibt es weitaus bessere Techniken Inhalte in einem zentralen Layout darzustellen. iframe- oder gar frameset-Elemente sind deshalb nicht mehr nötig.
*Layout:* Das Layout ist recht übersichtlich, die Farben für meinen Geschmach jedoch etwas zu verspielt/bunt. Leider ändert es sich auch nicht bei Größenveränderungen des Browserfensters.
*Navigation:* Auch die Navigation ist übersichtlich, allerdings finde ich das iframe-Element – wie bereits erwähnt – deplatziert. Dies kann mitunter dazu führen, dass der Bildlauf mittels Mausrad oder Autoscroll-Funktion in manchen Browsern nicht funktioniert.
*Zugänglichkeit:* Die Website allein mit Tastatur zugänglich, jedoch sind manche Elemente nicht ausreichend mit zusätzlichen oder alternativen Beschreibendungen ausgezeichnet.
*Webseiten-Größe:* Die Startseite der Website hat eine akzeptante Größe: lediglich 4 Objekte, deren Gesamtgröße gerade mal 17323 Bytes beträgt; die Hintergrundgrafik beträgt jedoch dafür satte 88529 Bytes.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. April 2005)

Wie ich bereits gesagt habe, das ist hier kein Schauplatz für Validator-Kriege.

- cerrado -


----------

